# 3-4 week-old orphaned kitten constipated



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

We rescued a small kitten foundling that was crying in a tire rim behind the barn, mother nowhere around. He was about 3 weeks old, with ears just standing up. We've been feeding him fresh goat's milk from a syringe (needleless) with acidopholus, fish oil, and sometimes egg yolk mixed in, per a recipe found on the internet. The past 24 hours we've also added a tiny bit of baby food turkey. He is fat and happy, eats, pees, purrs, and sleeps well (we have to stimulate him to pee, of course). 
The problem is that he hasn't pooped in about four days, and before that it was yellowish liquid diarrhea. The only normal poop he's had was the first day after we found him, since he still had his mama's milk digesting in him then.
This being the fourth day with no bowel movement, I'm finally really worried, but can't take him to the vet until Monday. I'd prefer to help him ourselves, if we can. What I found on the Internet is the suggestion to insert 1/8 of a suppository for a human infant, but I don't want to try that without asking here for advice. Is this safe for a kitten? Has anyone here tried it?
Thanks in advance,
Elizabeth


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

First try massaging his bottom with a very warm, damp, terrycloth washcloth. You might have to massage in gentle circles for a couple of minutes. It takes longer to stimulate them to poop then to pee. If all else fails, then yes, the tiniest sliver of a suppository is safe. You might want to freeze it so you can cut it without smooshing it. It will thaw very quickly when you need to use it, just leave it out for a minute or two. Good luck with your baby!


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

When you are stimulating him and the poo begins to come out it will be very hard and dry on the end. Try to get a hold of it or work it so it comes out. Once he starts to go it will all come out on it's own. To prevent this from becoming a cronic problem you can put a little mineral oil in his milk each time you feed.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Clear kayro syrup should make him go. just give him a dropper full.
(I didn't spell that right! )


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Molasses is the key. My little was blocked solid.. a little molasses in the bottle and now he poops constantly and with ease!!!!


----------



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)

12 oz. boiling water
1 envelope Knox unflavored gelatin

Dissolve the gelatin in the boiling water, and add:

1 12 oz. can evaporated canned milk
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
2 tablespoons plain yogurt
1 tablespoons light corn syrup
1 egg yolk

Mix well in mixer. Place in covered bowl and store in refrigerator. Warm a small amount for feedings. This will keep for about 7 days.

It adds between 15-20 grams on kittens a day.


We have used this recipe with alot of kittens and havnt lost one yet.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

How is he?


----------



## Elizabeth2 (Jun 8, 2002)

He is doing fine--we used a small piece of a glycerin suppository and it worked in 15 minutes. 
Two days later I did it again, and now he's pooping daily without suppositories. Thank you all for the advice and the recipe. He is very healthy looking, acts happy and content and is gaining weight!
Thanks again,
Elizabeth


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Perhaps you would like the 10 kittens and 2 Momma kitties I found hiding in my barn 2 weeks ago. I guess what are a few more cats. I already have 9 !!..and only 2 of them are really "ours"..all now are "fixed"..so I guess I'll be making a few more trips to the vet this summer. Anyone need a new kitten...just let me know !!!


----------

